# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Requirement to login twice

## Graham McDonald

I usually only login to start or reply to a discussion, but since the reboot, the forum software makes me log in twice to include a photo in my post. I am wondering this is just me  :Smile:

----------

Simon DS

----------


## Tim Logan

I suspect it is just you. I had a somewhat similar problem so I cleared the cache and made sure my cookie status was properly set. After that the problem disappeared completely. I start the Cafe from an icon on my Iphone - it starts perfectly without needing to log-in every time.
PS Your book is absolutely fantastic. What a treasure!!!

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> I usually only login to start or reply to a discussion, but since the reboot, the forum software makes me log in twice to include a photo in my post. I am wondering this is just me


Try clearing your cache on your browser and restarting. That resolved the problem for me on one machine. The other one still has the issue and I have not been able to run it down yet. It appears to be local to certain browsers and machines.

----------


## rcc56

I don't know how to do that.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

What Browser are you using? Internet Explorer, Edge, Firefox, Chrome, etc.

----------

rcc56

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

As long as you click the "Remember Me" box under the login area you can stay logged indefinitely, even between reboots.

----------

rcc56, 

Simon DS

----------


## Graham McDonald

I use Safari on a Mac. Cache cleared and thank you for your advice. I hope you are all keeping well in these interesting times.

G

----------


## rcc56

> What Browser are you using? Internet Explorer, Edge, Firefox, Chrome, etc.


I'm using Edge, and they've just made changes to it.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> I'm using Edge, and they've just made changes to it.


Try checking the Remember me box. If it's already checked uncheck, close the browser session and open it and check it again.

On Edge to clear the cache look for three dots under the X in the top right hand corner. Click on them, Click on Settings, go to Privacy and Security, Find Clear Browser Data, do the dropdown and you'll see several things checked and several unchecked. I would check the first 6 and hit the clear button. Exit out of the browser and restart an Internet session and see if the problem is fixed. You may have to clear the seventh listing as well.

----------


## rcc56

Thanks, Mike.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

I bumped up some settings that may help, but as Mike says, if you aren't checking the "Remember Me" box you're going to get logged off at some point. If you're browsing at home you probably don't need to ever log out. If you're reading the Forum at the public library on a shared computer, yes, you'd better log out which removes the cookie that identifies your membership privileges and ability to post.

----------

